# Dish 922 SHould i get it



## fraisa

Thinking of pulling the trigger and getting this unit..
Not going to use it for the internet ,
want it for the GUI Graphics and Speed of the unit...
Is this unit still full of problems


----------



## P Smith

yes, but you willing spend $200 and pay $17 per month - go ahead


----------



## phrelin

fraisa said:


> Thinking of pulling the trigger and getting this unit..
> Not going to use it for the internet ,
> want it for the GUI Graphics and Speed of the unit...
> Is this unit still full of problems


As P Smith says, if it's worth the cost to you for the graphics and speed, you probably will want to get it. Personally, I can't relate to that, but different strokes....

Regarding problems you should be checking the threads in the ViP922 DVR Support Forum.


----------



## 356B

I've got the 922, it's interesting...colorful...fast...search is good...fun... :icon_da:I have the 722K also but I prefer the 922. As they say different strokes......the "Remote Access" is really great when it's working right, which is and has been sketchy. The 922 is getting better though, I had a 622 early on and it was buggy too, there's fair amount of selective memory with this stuff......:alterhase

:icon_band


----------



## Stewart Vernon

They aren't supposed to install one unless you connect it to the internet, though some have reported their installer didn't require it.

IF you don't plan on using the Sling feature, it's an awfully expensive upgrade to a 922 vs a 722K that does most of the other non-internet things.


----------



## P Smith

Stewart Vernon said:


> They aren't supposed to install one unless you *connect it to the internet*, though some have reported their installer didn't require it.
> 
> IF you don't plan on using the Sling feature, it's an awfully expensive upgrade to a 922 vs a 722K that does most of the other non-internet things.


If you'll buy it [eBay ?] nothing will require.

You can use in inside of local network [at work ].


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> If you'll buy it [eBay ?] nothing will require.
> 
> You can use in inside of local network [at work ].


Yeah, but buying one is even more expensive than the $200 lease upgrade... and it doesn't sound like he wants to use the internet with it or the Sling features... It sounded like he just wanted the new GUI.


----------



## shadough

I'd say hold off until GoogleTV actualy works WITH this unit, and when they FINALLY release the multi room extender (whichever century that is).


----------



## P Smith

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, but buying one is even more expensive than the $200 lease upgrade... and it doesn't sound like he wants to use the internet with it or the Sling features... It sounded like he just wanted the new GUI.


Only double the price - $400..$500. Not that much, if you compare to good PC or notebook.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> Only double the price - $400..$500. Not that much, if you compare to good PC or notebook.


Perhaps... but the real point here is would you spend money to buy a Porsche if you only use it to drive to the end of the driveway and check the mail?

If you use all the 922 bells & whistles, it is well worth it... but if you aren't going to use them, any money extra is too much extra to spend and not use the features.


----------



## P Smith

He he, it's not a close to Pinto - the price is not comparable for such sample. 

It's in same range, if you can afford to pay the ridiculous 'jump into lease' fee, then you could pay full price and twist it as you wish. How much is 622 or 722 or 612 ? Same.


----------



## najaboy

shadough said:


> I'd say hold off until GoogleTV actualy works WITH this unit, and when they FINALLY release the multi room extender (whichever century that is).


And what out there says that Google TV doesn't work with the 922? Logitech reports that they've tested the Revue with the 922 and it's compatible.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> He he, it's not a close to Pinto - the price is not comparable for such sample.
> 
> It's in same range, if you can afford to pay the ridiculous 'jump into lease' fee, then you could pay full price and twist it as you wish. How much is 622 or 722 or 612 ? Same.


The price for a 922 upgrade is not the same as for other receivers.

I could get a 622/722 for free. I don't know what a 722K is, but I know it isn't $200 to upgrade.

The real point here is the OP asking if the 922 is worth the upgrade if he isn't going to use the internet features... I just don't see how the 922 is worth it if you don't want to use the internet-connected features.


----------



## fredp

Stewart Vernon said:


> ... I just don't see how the 922 is worth it if you don't want to use the internet-connected features.


Plus the fact that the 922 still doesn't support EHD archiving like the other boxes have done for 3+ years... Talk about buying a pig in a polk..:eek2:


----------



## l8er

fredp said:


> .... Talk about buying a pig in a polk..:eek2:


 Well, this is one pig in a *poke* that I've been enjoying for months now. It runs circles around the 722k and 622s I used to have, and the UI is simply amazing. It is every bit as reliable as the 722k, if not more so. Can't transfer to EHD? Big deal, 1TB stores a lot of HD.


----------



## 356B

fredp said:


> Plus the fact that the 922 still doesn't support EHD archiving like the other boxes have done for 3+ years... Talk about buying a pig in a polk..:eek2:


Do you have one?:grin: The only issue I have is with the "Remote Access" dealie...which the others 622,722,722K don't offer any way. The "TV Everywhere" is clearly in it's infancy/beta stage so I'm tagging along to see what happens.:alterhase Extra Hard-drives don't interest me, I'm not a archiver. To each his own but no reason disparage another's choices.....!pepsi!

:icon_band


----------



## Stewart Vernon

FYI for those not aware... I do have a 922 (a 622 and a 722 also)... I like my 922 and am glad to have it. I might even upgrade my 622 to another 922 at some point... but I like the internet features.

I can still recommend a 922 to anyone who wants a top-of-the-line receiver even with some of its flaws and current limitations... but to anyone who right off the bat isn't planning on using some of those features, I always recommend what I think is most appropriate for how the user actually intends to use the receiver.


----------



## P Smith

While you are on the freindly path - how to UnLink the &^%&^% 32.0 remote ?
Holding it close to antenna and pressing SAT button for 3 or many seconds doesn't make it available for Link later.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I have tested link/unlink but I only have the one remote that comes with the 922. It worked fine for me from the Menu+Menu screen where you see your firmware versions.


----------



## l8er

P Smith said:


> .... how to UnLink the &^%&^% 32.0 remote ?
> ....


 I haven't tried UNlink, but to link the 5 32.0 remotes I use with my 922, linking had to be done from the front panel of the 922.


----------



## Calvin386

I have had the 922 for about a month and I love it. 

I would agree though if you are not planning on hooking it to the internet or if you need a TV2 location I wouln't get it yet. You would basically be paying $200 for a new guide.

My Sling feature has worked flawlessly. I watched it on my laptop all week while on vaction as well as on my iPhone 4 via 3g while traveling and it was excellent.

My only complaint is the no archiving of recordings on the EHD. E* needs to get this fixed.


----------



## 356B

Calvin386 said:


> I have had the 922 for about a month and I love it.
> 
> I would agree though if you are not planning on hooking it to the internet or if you need a TV2 location I wouln't get it yet. You would basically be paying $200 for a new guide.
> 
> My Sling feature has worked flawlessly. I watched it on my laptop all week while on vaction as well as on my iPhone 4 via 3g while traveling and it was excellent.
> 
> My only complaint is the no archiving of recordings on the EHD. E* needs to get this fixed.


Any secrets to getting "remote access to work flawlessly? I can connect routinely through the Sling Watch TV (Guide does not load) site but the dish/sling site is intermittent at best (guide does load)....I have up to date equipment, although I do have a iMac. :goodandba

update....the guide does not load in Windows 7 either......:lol:

:icon_band


----------



## ZBoomer

I've had a 922 for several months, and even forgetting the sling feature, I feel it was worth the $200. The GUI and guide is light years ahead of previous generations alone, the remote is better, , the receiver is much faster, and on and on...

Yes, I see bugs RARELY, but not even close enough to ruin it for me. It's as reliable as my 722 was for sure, if not more.

Another thing that works flawlessly for me, if it matters, is 1080p On-Demand content. My previous receivers would always fail the "test" and never show it.

This one is much smarter, and doesn't even run a test. It reads the display capability, like any box should, and just WORKS. Flawless 1080p.

It also downloads and plays Dish On Demand movies MUCH faster. Even with HD movies, you can start watching just seconds after you select the movie. Before, I had to wait forever for enough to download to start watching.

I could go on and on, the box is a huge leap over the 722 IMO.


----------



## 63thk

So other than sling and the guide just what will the 922 do that A 722 won't?


----------



## P Smith

Multiple EHDs, but no second independent SD output .


----------



## 356B

Personally I think the menus are better, promise of "TV Everywhere" would be nice :blackeye:, I think it's quicker.......for whatever that means or is.....:alterhase my account and weather works. :icon_da: On the 622 it worked once in two years.......:coffee It was new and I got it, what can I say.......? and I like it, when everything works, mainly the Sling, which I use, a lot........!pepsi!

:icon_band


----------



## Paulp

I wouldn't touch the 922 with a ten foot pole just yet, I have had mine now for about a week and and it's nothing but buggy, Don't even thing of making the Sling work. I get costant crashes, I was finaly able to get it to show me a picture but I can't control changing stations with the virtual remote, the only thing that works on the virtual remote is the volume, and if Dish's web site is getting heavy usage it locks up alot, This should have never been released to the public. Sling is completly wiping their hads with this one, If you call them they will direct you imediatly to Dish. The 922 itself is OK not worth the 200 bucks, the new menu is kinda cool and the 1tb hard drive is cool but sometimes it just quits responding and the controls quit working you have to manualy shut it down and restart it. So I would wait a few months before getting one, I got mine because I ***** at Dish and they wanted to make peace by giving me one for 99 bucks and waving the install fee. Other than that I would have never got one.


----------



## 356B

You get something for next to nothing.......OK half price (there's been reports of getting it *for free.....*)and find major fault and tell everyone to forget it after 1 week......? !rolling Dude.......the Sling is working for me.......:grin: The re-boot issues have virtually gone away.......I've never lost a recording......ever.........!pepsi! In August things got dicy......but if they got the "Extender" together, it's all good.......:icon_da: dude......:icon_stup

:icon_band


----------

